# How do you market your products?



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

There have been many people talking about how they can't sell their products either online or at shows.
I do my woodworking full time. I make personalized puzzle stools, puzzles and other personalized items.
I personally do Art & Craft shows (about 20 - 24 per year), Wholesale trade shows (2 - 3 per year) and have a website. I am trying a print ad in a national weekly magazine in November for the first time.

Concerning the Art & Craft shows, I only do large shows, preferably with at least 200,000 attendance. I will travel up to 14 hours to attend a show. The minimum amount that I will settle for at a show is $2500 during the spring and $3500 during the fall.

I am curious what others are doing to promote themselves.

Let us all know what you are doing and we can learn from each others experiences.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

I am curious what others are doing to promote themselves.

1. Business cards.
2. Brochures.
3. Juried Arts & Crafts Shows *ONLY*.
4. Targeted charitable donations.
5. Focused Gallery events.
6. Professional Arts and Crafts mixers and get-togethers.
7. Speaking and demo engagements.
8. Press releases and media opportunities.
9. Teaching woodworking - this is a sleeper *AND* it works!
10. Selling wood finishing products - new source of profit *AND* it directs attention back to my woodworking.


----------



## woodArtz (Jan 12, 2008)

My wife and I sell our "art" and usually make cold calls at galleries. This seems to work quite well.


----------

